# Color of fertile Azureus eggs



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

So I got my second clutch 2 days ago and I am wondering what color do the fertile eggs start at? I've read the egg sheet too many times and i am hoping that my eggs turn out. The day they were laid they were black but now I'm getting a gray dot on top of a seemingly white egg with a hint of a line dividing the mass. Kinda like a bulls-eye target. I will try to post pics later. What do you think?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

pics would help. basicly they usually start out black or black/ white but then become black in a day or so. then it becomes a grayer color and gets a ridge. 3 days might be a little eary to tell, but if there is a ridge, chances are they are fertile. good luck


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My azureus eggs are jet black when they are first layed and pretty much stay that way even as they start developing.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

here is the best pic I could get.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Give your eggs a couple of days, you'll know if they're fertile or not. 

These are fertile Azureus eggs:


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

An update: The first egg on the left has turned completely white as well as one shifting to all white in the back. So I take it these eggs are bad?


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

No no no, 
Sometimes the whole clutch doesnt produce but that doesnt mean they ALL are bad, give them a bit longer (a few days more) before you can tell if any of them will turn out. And GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The eggs in your pic do not appear fertile. However - it will do you no harm to leave them in for another day or so.

As the pic above of good eggs shows - fertile Azureus eggs are a nice deep black and well-rounded. 

Give them time and they will get it right.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

That is what I was afraid of. I didn't think they were fertile. It's day three and they are turning all white. Darn. now I have to wait another 2 weeks.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

if they are turning out all white they aren't fertile. they will get it down soon though... good luck


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

not trying to steal this thread but is it better to grab these eggs at what time or is it better waiting for daddy to send them to the water? Reason why i ask.. I have a pond in the front of my viv. and if they get in there they could possibly get under my false bottom... I made the pond out of rocks and the big guys cant go no where but afraid the little guys will find some cracks...Maybe ill put a big piece of moss over the pond and keep my waterfall turned off while that time happens.. and put a shallow dish on top off the moss to trick um..


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

catman25 said:


> not trying to steal this thread but is it better to grab these eggs at what time or is it better waiting for daddy to send them to the water? Reason why i ask.. I have a pond in the front of my viv. and if they get in there they could possibly get under my false bottom... I made the pond out of rocks and the big guys cant go no where but afraid the little guys will find some cracks...Maybe ill put a big piece of moss over the pond and keep my waterfall turned off while that time happens.. and put a shallow dish on top off the moss to trick um..


Alot of people say that if you pull the eggs before theyre transported to water (that opens a whole new bag of problems) but if you pull the eggs the parents will be more likely to produce again sooner... i hope this made sense :lol:


----------

